

Blastar Paraphrase PHP LAMP Script Alpha 0.00001 - orionblastar
https://github.com/orionblastar/blastarparaphrase

======
orionblastar
Example output, US Pledge of Allegiance:

Blastar Paraphase:

Here is your original text:

I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of America, and to the
republic for which it stands, one nation under God, indivisible, with liberty
and justice for all.

Here is your text paraphrased:

manes consign good faith so the white referring to the concurrent States
speaking of America, and for the monarchy since which her stands, gross
toparchy dependent God, indivisible, linked to unfettered and cardinal virtues
as proxy for all.

------
orionblastar
My first attempt at a PHP script using LAMP. Needs the Moby Thesaurus database
for MySQL to work.

A proof of concept to paraphrase words automatically. My first attempt makes
word salads apparently. Any feedback or help?

~~~
dragonwriter
A thesaurus isn't sufficient for automated paraphrasing, because words have
multiple meanings and you need to be able to know _which_ sense of a word you
are using to find equivalents.

Automatic paraphrasing is essentially machine translation with the same source
and destination language (but excluding the one approach that makes this
trivial, where the output text is _exactly_ the input text), and would seem to
be an AI problem of equal difficulty to machine translation more generally
[1].

[1] That is, quite high difficulty: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AI-
complete#Machine_translation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AI-
complete#Machine_translation)

~~~
orionblastar
Well then I have a whole lot more to learn on the subject.

I might have created an Ipsum Language replacement then? :) Useful only in
displaying 'dummy' text that makes no sense but it is used to cover and pad
text areas for testing purposes or as filler text?

